

How would you make Tweeter Getter (a legal pyramid scheme) more effective? - amichail
http://search.twitter.com/search?q=tweetergetter

======
amichail
One could add rankings so you can see who has benefited the most from this
scheme recently and overall.

Seeing success might encourage others to promote their Tweeter Getter link
more.

But at the same time, one would not want to encourage spamming via DMs/email.

Perhaps Twitter can incorporate something like this as default behavior so
that new users get followers more quickly.

BTW, if Twitter's OAuth would allow private data (e.g., DMs) to be hidden,
then you would not worry about such a service stealing your password (which
you can change) or your private data (which is a more serious problem).

